# Best food for pigeons?



## Birds Forever

I was wondering,what is the best type of food for my Roller pigeons? Grain,pellets etc? I have fed my pigeons cracked corn and milo in the past and had no problems. But I didn't fly them either.


----------



## NewHopePoultry

Ive been told grain is the best, followed by chicken layer pellers and then wildbird seed.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

I think a lot of folks either mix their own or get a pigeon mix.


----------



## Birds Forever

Ok,thanks!


----------



## RodSD

I mix mine. I think if you only feed pellets for a long time, the gizzard will start to lose its function. If you only feed few grains they may not get a complete nutrition because these days seeds seem to be missing some nutrients. So I mix both. The pellets contain vitamins/minerals. The advantage of the wild bird seeds is the sunflower seeds. It makes their feathers look nice and glossy.


----------



## mehdi

Hello dear fancier.
I think that the Best foods for pigeons are millet and barley.
You can mix them with 3/1 propertion.
Good luck.


----------



## Knoc

I have always heard that cracked corn causes Canker. Me personally I feed a mixture of pellets, corn and feeder seed. In the spring I drop the corn and just feed the feeder seed and pellets and then in summer just run feeder seed. They get pretty chubby with a higher mixture of corn, which is good for me here in Minnesota winters.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Cracked corn can cause canker if it is sharp and hurts their insides, which leaves good places for canker to set up. Bacteria and mold and such can get into the cracks of the corn and get in your pigeons when they swallow it. Unlike solid kernels where they are smooth and less likely to get stuff stuck in it.
I agree with the second part, but not as much with the first. Gizzards are very thick and tough organs, after all, they do grind rocks. But I can see the cracked corn scratching up the crop. Either way, when I first got my pigeons, I fed them cracked corn with no problems.

Now I feed them Brown's pigeon feed mixes. They have a lot of variety in them.


----------



## aslan1

The best feed for pigeons is wheat.


----------



## ND Cooper

Pigeons are scrongers (sp). 
The will eat darn near anything.
I have had very good luck letting my Pigeons on the ground to eat what they can find.
When I confined them too long, I've experanced (sp) some minor trouble. (Poops)
This gos for healthy cross bred, or pure bred Flying Type Pigeons. (Even in the Winter!)


----------

